# wiring my home theater system, help!!!!



## reds_21 (Sep 13, 2007)

I am in need of some help here.

this is going to be rather lengthy but i will describe the best i can. i need someone to walk me through this procedure!!!!!

OK,

i have a big screen tv, a play station 2, dvd home theater system and a dvr cable box.

right now i have everything hooked up and working properly. the only problem i am having is that the only thing that i can get to play through the surround speakers is the dvd player itself. i am trying to get the tv, ps2 and cable to play through the surround sound.

attached to this thread are pictures of the back side of each unit (except the ps2). can someone please tell me what i don't have in order for this to work?? obviously i am missing something but cant figure out what it is.

right now, the dvd player is the only thing going through surround. i want the ps2 to go as well. if not the cable box, thats fine but definetley the ps2!!

can anyone help me solve this dilemma? :huh: 

first picture is the back side of the tv
second picture is the back side of the cable box
third picture is the back of the dvd/surround sound unit


----------



## reds_21 (Sep 13, 2007)

after looking at the manual over and over i have this question:

on the back of the home theater system there is one collection of "Y/Pb/Pr" inputs. i have those going right to the tv which allows my movies to be in surround sound. now, since there is only one collection of inputs, does that mean that i cannot hook any other components up to the surround sound?? are they any other options rather than replacing the whole system? i would like the dvd player/ps2 to go through the surround sound.

is this an easier question?


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

Do you have the optical output of the cable box going to the optical in of the surround system? This surround system doesn't leave a lot of options in the way of inputs. You may be able to run the cable box and ps2 to the tv using the s-video or component inputs and run the audio out(composite L/R) of the tv to the surround input.


----------



## space_coyote (Nov 12, 2006)

For the TV, you'll want to run from the digital optical out (6) on the cable box to the digital optical in on the surround sound box. (Square shaped holes.)


----------



## reds_21 (Sep 13, 2007)

jerryh3

i was wondering if i would have to replace the unit but hoping to not have to. 

can an rf modulator help me in this instants?? i have one that has four buttons on the front for four different components but can i have everything go through the surround sound?

i dont really wanna change the unit until i really need to.

thanks again


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

I would run the cable box and dvd player to the tv with component cables and composite audio. Run the PS2 to the tv with either composite or s-video(and composite audio) if it has it. Run an optical cable from the cable box to the surround system in case the cable box broadcasts in 5.1. Last, run the audio output(fixed) from the tv to the surround system. This should allow everything to work through the surround system and avoid a switch box which I think kills the picture quality.


----------



## reds_21 (Sep 13, 2007)

thanks jerryh3,

what is an optical cable?? is the composite cable your referring to the wht/yel/red cable?????


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

It's a thin fiber optic cable used for digital audio/surround sound. It's output #6 on your cable box and the input labeled "digital in" on your surround system. Yes, composite video is the whit/red/yel (left, right, video). What kind of outputs does the PS2 have?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toslink


----------



## reds_21 (Sep 13, 2007)

thanks jerryh3,

i will try and work this out. if i still have issues, is the only route getting a new receiver or can i also go through an rf modulator? im pushing this rf modulator cause i have one floating around here at the house. i have no issues with my home theater system except for the ps2 not running through it. id hate to change it out just for this reason.

thanks again for your help.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

You can go with the RF modulator, but will not get Stereo Output from it. From the looks of it, you have 4 inputs (2 Composite/S-Video, 2 Component), along with 2 outputs (Variable (ie turn the vol. up & down on the TV, changes the Vol. on the Stereo) & one that sits at one level)). To use the Output that is not Variable, there are settings in the TV set menu.

Only way around, and to do what you want to do, is to get a A/V receiver that does A/V switching, and run all of the devices into it. Plus, you get Surround sound, minus, you will have to have the receiver on all of the time.

Crutchfield.com has some great info to help learn how to setup your system http://www.crutchfield.com/S-ALoStpWqHdO/DIY/ Even check out http://www.4electronicwarehouse.com/connectionguides/ for Connection Guides.


----------



## pmacedo (Dec 9, 2007)

Getting an A/V receiver that switches would be your best bet. BUT you could also run to radio shack and get yourself an AV switch box. They make several kinds and I think it would work well in your situation. What kind of A/V outputs are you using for your PS2? component/composite or svideo?


----------



## reds_21 (Sep 13, 2007)

thanks, i have recently purchased an optical cable for the PS2, once i receive it in the mail i will hook it up and go from there.

if i am stumped i will proceed with an a/v receiver.................

thanks


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Truth be told, you really do need a decent AVR.

Any way you connect these items together you're going to be limited by that combo DVD/Surround device and the lack of multiple digital inputs on it, as well as the lack of multiple component video inputs on your Toshiba TV.


You *may* be able to get by with a lower resolution input for one of the devices, but you haven't really given enough info for someone to give you a completly correct answer.

So:

What model number is the TV?

What model number is the cable box, and is it HD?

What model number is the DVD/Surround device?

What are you using the PS2 for? Game *AND* DVD's?


----------

